

Tl;dr – Email - SorinAmzu
http://www.tldremail.co/

======
markyc
why free?

~~~
ArekDymalski
Because it's just an example of how pop.co works perhaps.

~~~
SorinAmzu
Hey. I wish I was that smart - if anyone at pop.co is listening: Can I get
free hosting for life? I like to see how far I can take this - got about 15
emails today for the service. I'm blogging about everything here:
[http://30tinyprojects.wordpress.com/](http://30tinyprojects.wordpress.com/)
Thanks!

